# Почему выдало ошибку?



## paranoid

Подключился сегодня к удал.рабочему серверу на windows 2019 и через время выдало ошибку,не додумался заскринить, но после этой ошибки в защите винды выдало такую ошибку 





а в этой папке у меня как раз стоит файл rdp



после ошибок не было,могу спокойно подключаться


----------



## akok

Защита от майнеров включена?


----------



## paranoid

akok написал(а):


> Защита от майнеров включена?


включал все галочки,не знаю где эту ф-ю найти







можно ли как-то посмотреть все вкладки за определенный период времени которые были в браузере ?
просто не могу вспомнить удалял ли я сам вкладку одну с сайтом,сейчас просто вспомнил сайт который удалял,заново добавил в избранное,но просто странно.


----------



## akok

Защитник принял тебя за рансомваре... вернее процесс удаленного рабочего стола. (смотри настройки "Контролируемый доступ к папкам").


----------



## paranoid

akok написал(а):


> Защитник принял тебя за рансомваре... вернее процесс удаленного рабочего стола. (смотри настройки "Контролируемый доступ к папкам").


ну там нет ничего,все что есть на скринах


----------



## paranoid

akok написал(а):


> Защитник принял тебя за рансомваре... вернее процесс удаленного рабочего стола. (смотри настройки "Контролируемый доступ к папкам").


ну если винда сама косячит,тогда ок. А что насчет вкладок ? не могу реально вспомнить чтобы 1 сайт удалял из вкладок


----------



## akok

Кликай по ссылке, там будут отчеты и можно добавить процесс в белый список. Сайты тут не причем, реакция была на процесс ОС. Насколько я понял сработка была когда проводилась работа с ОС по удаленному управлению? А не в момент простоя, когда ОС никто не использовал.


----------



## paranoid

akok написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 61986
> 
> Кликай по ссылке, там будут отчеты и можно добавить процесс в белый список. Сайты тут не причем, реакция была на процесс ОС. Насколько я понял сработка была когда проводилась работа с ОС по удаленному управлению? А не в момент простоя, когда ОС никто не использовал.


ну не особо критично , я даже не помню когда ошибку выдало,вроде бы подключился к удал.раб.столу , на фоне просто висело и далее ошибку выдало и винда отреагировала. если винда сама чето косякнуло,не страшно. насчет вкладки - оно у меня неск дней назад было , я просто понял что какой-то вкладки не хватает,а сегодня вспомнил какая именно.


----------

